# Genie SilentMax 1000 garage door opener only moves the door a few inches



## LMHmedchem (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello,

I have cleaned and lubricated the door hardware and the door moves up and down easily by hand. When I push the wall button, the door moves a few inches and then stops like its jammed. I unplugged the unit and let it set for a few minutes but when I try to reprogram the limits, I get the same thing.

The plastic carriage that engages the drive belt seems to move a bit cockeyed when the door starts moving. It looks like that is where it is getting jammed but the door moves perfectly fine by hand. I don't know if the screw drive needs to be lubricated or if the force settings are off, or what.

This is the owners manual for the model I have,
https://www.geniecompany.com/data/products/genie_owners-manual_eng.pdf

I can post pictures, but I have no idea of what at this point.

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 29, 2019)

If you disengage the door does the GDO operate freely?  I believe with the Genie screw drive you do need to lubricate the screw occasionally.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Jan 29, 2019)

Sparky617 said:


> If you disengage the door does the GDO operate freely?


It does not, it moves about an inch and stops.

I have cleaned the sensors and unplugged the unit. When I plug it back in, I am able to set the limits normally, although when setting the down limit the door moves slowly at first and then speeds up. After setting the limits, I use the wall button to set the force settings by cycling the door up and back down. When I hit the wall button, sometimes the door will open all of the way up, but will only go part way down and then get stuck. Sometimes it will only open partway. Once it gets stuck, it will only move a few inches at a time. The oblong led flashes red at that point. If I unplug again, the door moves up and down when I reset the limits but gets stuck again when I try the door switch.

Since the door moves freely on its own, there must be some issue with the mechanism.



Sparky617 said:


> I believe with the Genie screw drive you do need to lubricate the screw occasionally.


I'm not sure how to lubricate the screw drive so I will have to look that up.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Michael Armstrong (Jan 30, 2019)

I'd probably try to disconnect the drive motor and turn the screw by hand to see what it feels like when it stops.


----------



## havasu (Jan 30, 2019)

Sparky had asked you to remove/disconnect the opener from the garage door, in order to see if the door moves freely. Have you done this critical step yet?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2019)

havasu said:


> Sparky had asked you to remove/disconnect the opener from the garage door, in order to see if the door moves freely. Have you done this critical step yet?


Post 1. *but the door moves perfectly fine by hand*


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 30, 2019)

havasu said:


> Sparky had asked you to remove/disconnect the opener from the garage door, in order to see if the door moves freely. Have you done this critical step yet?


I asked him to see if the GDO moved freely, he already established that the door moves freely if disconnected from GDO (garage door opener).


----------



## LMHmedchem (Jan 30, 2019)

havasu said:


> Sparky had asked you to remove/disconnect the opener from the garage door, in order to see if the door moves freely. Have you done this critical step yet?


When I disconnect the carriage with the pull cord I can easily move the door up or down with one finger. I just lubricated the whole thing so it moves nicely at the moment. If I disconnect the carriage and operate the GDO with the wall switch, the belt and spindle move about an inch, stop, and then move about an inch back the other way.

This is not actually a screw drive but a belt drive with a carriage and spindle. The manual I was looking at referenced lubricating the screw drive so the manual must be for more than one model. The sensors have the correct solid red and green leds, but the long led on the power head starts flashing red after the door gets stuck.

I am going to try to increase the force adjustment a notch or two, unless it is already up near the top. After that, I a more or less out of ideas.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 30, 2019)

Does the motor keep running and the carriage stops or does everything shut down?  The nylon gears can and do wear out.

Try going to Genie's website and look at the FAQs and troubleshooting guides for your model.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Jan 30, 2019)

Sparky617 said:


> Does the motor keep running and the carriage stops or does everything shut down?  The nylon gears can and do wear out.


Everything shuts down. This is more or less the same thing that happens when the door is connected. The door moves and then stops.



Sparky617 said:


> Try going to Genie's website and look at the FAQs and troubleshooting guides for your model.


I have looked some and there isn't much there. I have also tried calling their helpline but I just get a message that they can't take my call at the moment and to try back later.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## LMHmedchem (Jan 30, 2019)

I spoke with a service tech on the phone for about 20 minutes and she said I need to replace the Opto-Luctor. Does that sound right?

The part goes about $30 from them including shipping.

If this is the correct fix, is the part difficult to replace?

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.northshorecommercialdoor.com/ge31opbo.html

If this is the one you need, it's cheaper.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Jan 30, 2019)

The model number I need is 3042. I haven't been able to find an Opto-Luctor for that model online anywhere to compare the price.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Michael Armstrong (Jan 31, 2019)

Try taking the opto-luctor out and cleaning it; there may be some crud in there that blocks the light when it shouldn't. If all else fails, you might try replacing the opto-luctor with a turbo encabulator.


----------

